# COD Warzone



## cris (21 Luglio 2020)

Ciao ragazzi

qualcuno ci sta giocando?

Io gioco sia Malloppo che BR

Che armi usate? io mi trovo bene col RAM, ho sbloccato la skin oro.

Qualcuno sa perchè han rimosso le tesserine per i bunker e se ci sarà una nuova mappa?


----------



## Butcher (21 Luglio 2020)

Eccomi. Armi assolutamente Grau come assalto (seguo il setup di Pow3r) e come mitraglietta MP7 o Fennec.

A quanto pare con la nuova season verrà introdotto un treno con bottino che gira per la mappa e dovrebbero aprire lo stadio.
Forse la mappa cambierà all'uscita del nuovo CoD.


----------



## cris (21 Luglio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Eccomi. Armi assolutamente Grau come assalto (seguo il setup di Pow3r) e come mitraglietta MP7 o Fennec.
> 
> A quanto pare con la nuova season verrà introdotto un treno con bottino che gira per la mappa e dovrebbero aprire lo stadio.
> Forse la mappa cambierà all'uscita del nuovo CoD.



Giochi a BR tu prevalentemente immagino dato il settaggio


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi
> 
> qualcuno ci sta giocando?
> 
> ...



Ci ho giocato su PS4 finché era free (ho il gioco originale preso in bundle)..dopo che è diventato utilizzabile solo da chi ha ps+ ho lasciato perdere


----------



## cris (21 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci ho giocato su PS4 finché era free (ho il gioco originale preso in bundle)..dopo che è diventato utilizzabile solo da chi ha ps+ ho lasciato perdere



ah ok, io non mi son nemmeno accorto che fosse utilizzabile senza ps+ perchè lo ho sempre dato che quando posso gioco online con gli amici ai vari giochi


----------



## Butcher (21 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci ho giocato su PS4 finché era free (ho il gioco originale preso in bundle)..dopo che è diventato utilizzabile solo da chi ha ps+ ho lasciato perdere



Sei sicuro? Sono abbastanza certo che non ce ne sia bisogno perché ho un amico che ogni tanto ci gioca non avendo mai avuto il plus. 


cris ha scritto:


> Giochi a BR tu prevalentemente immagino dato il settaggio



Si solo BR.
Sto provando a cambiare un po' armi, mi trovo bene anche con il Fal da lontano e M13 brevi distanze. 
Poi c'è quel dannato Bruen che è una bomba ma non riuscirò mai a sbloccarlo non avendo Modern Warfare.


----------

